# spray on sound deadner



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

is that spray on sound deadner shit anygood? i wana use it in my trunk instead of having pieces of a sound deadner that says dynamat everywhere. wut else can i use in my trunk that will do tha job


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 13 2005, 05:54 AM~3992151
> *is that spray on sound deadner shit anygood? i wana use it in my trunk instead of having pieces of a sound deadner that says dynamat everywhere. wut else can i use in my trunk that will do tha job
> *


You don't have any carpet or trim in your trunk?

It works pretty well, as long as you aren't confusing rubberized undercoating with sound deadener...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 13 2005, 05:29 AM~3992194
> *You don't have any carpet or trim in your trunk?
> 
> It works pretty well, as long as you aren't confusing rubberized undercoating with sound deadener...
> *



he may not, many vehicles back in the day didnt have any insulation even when they did have plastic for trunk panels. Even my corvette, which you'd think because of the bose stereo being stock would have insulation in the doors, ...didnt. I just recently added sound deadener to them.


But one question though, you know you can buy other materials just as good, if not better than Dynamat that you can use for sound deading. Some people claim good success with peal-n-seal, and it has no printing on it. Allthough, some also claim a odor from the material and it has problems with heat/melting.

eDead SE has no writing on it, here is a roll I bought 


















As you can see, no writing on it. Allthough, I experienced some problems with using eDead on ceillings and trunk lids without additional adhesive.
eDead is made by Elemental Designs and can be purchased online only at ELEMENTAL DESIGNS SITE

If you clicked on that link, you'll also notice they sell a spray on version for $50 a gallon, allthough I have no experience with it.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i had and still do have good luck with peel and seal... i dont know how it is for roofs, being that i havent used it for a trunk lid or headliner, but for my doors, its doing the damn job, no odor, still stuck, no problems, about $12.57 for a roll...

-qs


----------



## big_dog401 (May 4, 2003)

can you paint over this


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

dynamat extreme....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

for spray on...sekond skin makes some killer stuff. 

their b-stock is fairly priced...check it out
http://www.secondskinaudio.com/products/specials.php


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

spraay on bed liner..........4$ a can ...it really stiffens the panels too


----------



## stewartrules20 (Jul 10, 2005)

I used dynashield (dynamat spray)1 can of it in my 95 cavalier daily and it sounds like deep bass on the outside but I didnt apply it the way it said,since the car is a POS and has dents all around I sprayed it on the weatherstripping in the trunk(not the perfect looking job)but it works great but in my buddy's 92 eldorado he used 4 cans on the inside and its clear deep bass also sounds like mine,I think it helps big time from rattling if you put it on the seal


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 17 2005, 11:39 PM~4020214
> *spraay on bed liner..........4$ a can ...it really stiffens the panels too
> *


where at?

-qs


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

pepboys


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 18 2005, 08:24 PM~4025930
> *pepboys
> *



how much can you cover with one can? and do you need to apply a second coat or does it come out pretty thick the first time?

what about its smell? does it smell like boo or is it unnoticble?

im asking because for $4 a can, im guessing its the bottom of the line shit, and may have some extra side-effects then what your dinoliner might have...

i built a 2-chambered, 4.6cuft sealed box last weekend for 2 15's, i was gonna spray paint it and be done with it, but then i remembered that awful spray paint smell...

i'll see if the pepboys in my area sells it and see what the hell happens, im down to try new things....

as long as the grainy substance doesnt look like a glued a shit load of pebbles on the box in black... 

-qs


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

never seen stuff for 4 bucks a can...only stuff i seen in a can is rubberized undercoating


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 18 2005, 06:21 PM~4026389
> *never seen stuff for 4 bucks a can...only stuff i seen in a can is rubberized undercoating
> *


its bed liner ..noot to be confused witth under coatting.......and itt sprays quite thick in one application.....i goo crazy witth the shit.........my rooof got a can and a half and i did like 4 -5 cans for the flooor ...front to back.....i also used 2-3 cans in tthe trunk witth the hydros...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

name brand please? pic too?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

im gonna pick some more up tthis week....will gett pics and brand name for yas


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i went out to pep boys today to see about this bed liner spray, i think i found it, Dupli-Color Truck Bed Coating, ot was $6.99....i copped snoopdan's idea about using it to finish off his box, so i sprayed some on a piece of MDF that was left from the box i made, it gives a nice finish, gotta admit i was a lil impressed, doesnt leave a smell either, a lil rough on the hands but its bedliner, what do you expect...

i plan on spraying the box tomorrow, etronics.com fucked my order up, sent me 2 05kickerCVR15" 2-ohm, when i ordered 4ohm, now i gotta wait for that shit to come back right  , on a lighter note, the PA TS1920 came in today, happy about that, the guy im doing the setup for is getting impatient, we ordered the stuff wednesday so... but if you saw his first install, you would know why (not worthy of taking pictures)....

i was gonna use peel and seal for his trunk floor and walls, but im just gonna buy 2 more cans and coat the trunk lid, walls, and floor being that its 7 bucks and krewl swears by it... nice size can too, im sure i can spray the 43"W x 14"D x 17.25"H with it... one coat is all it needs, it sprays thick...

-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/truckbed.html


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 19 2005, 07:27 PM~4033402
> *http://www.duplicolor.com/products/truckbed.html
> 
> *


yep, thats the stuff

the 3" x 3" spot i hit with the spray was able to be drug against the ground after 6 - 10 minutes...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

will this stuff stop my roof from flexing 3/4" to 1"? because thats how much the fugger is movin from these 2 jensens right now.....if i had a high enough speed camera, i'd video it, but i don't have that kinda access right now


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2005, 07:40 PM~4033484
> *will this stuff stop my roof from flexing 3/4" to 1"?  because thats how much the fugger is movin from these 2 jensens right now.....if i had a high enough speed camera, i'd video it, but i don't have that kinda access right now
> *


same problem with me, it sucks

-qs


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

well ...whatt i did was basiclly glue a piece of 1/4 masonitte too the roof and then sprayed it with the bedliner....worked wonders ......i used liquid nails........


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i dont know what happened...

i sprayed the box this morning (6:30am to be exact), went to fau almost 30min after that came home (about 3:00pm) and the box is an ashy grey color... when i frist sprayed it, it was jet black, maybe thats becauase it didnt dry yet...also, its not granny at all, maybe i didnt shake the can good enough when i posted the first time, but it was worth the try to put a finish on the box...

as far as sound deadening, it could be worth a try, im not gonna try it though because if it doesnt do anything, good luck applying a sounddeadner with an adhesive backing, its not gonna stick for shit on top of the spray.... peel and seal is what imma stick to...

im gonna buy another can and spray the box again to see if it just needed a 2nd coat before i give it my thumbs down.... as of now, "the this sucks" rating is pending...

-qs


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

ive been doin it for a 5 years...and wont do it any other way....ive had very good results...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 20 2005, 08:12 PM~4041301
> *ive been doin it for a 5 years...and wont  do it any other way....ive had very good results...
> *


what was the brand again, maybe i used the wrong shit...

find out the brand and manufacturer and hit us up

-qs


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 21 2005, 01:22 PM~4046331
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

any1 got pics? and duz this bedliner stuff come in different colours or can it b painted?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Oct 23 2005, 05:12 AM~4054236
> *any1 got pics? and duz this bedliner stuff come in different colours or can it b painted?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4033402


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 23 2005, 02:19 AM~4054239
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4033402
> *


lol :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2005, 06:40 PM~4033484
> *will this stuff stop my roof from flexing 3/4" to 1"?  because thats how much the fugger is movin from these 2 jensens right now.....if i had a high enough speed camera, i'd video it, but i don't have that kinda access right now
> *


your truck must be a piece of shit if thats actually true....I dread to see what would happen if you ever put a bigboy setup in that bitch...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 23 2005, 12:34 PM~4055208
> *your truck must be a piece of shit if thats actually true....I dread to see what would happen if you ever put a bigboy setup in that bitch...
> *



:roflmao: Then we can hear about how he cracked his windshield, imploded his cabin, and got 30 tickets for disturbing the peace.


----------



## 84 barz (Sep 19, 2005)

i laid dynamat all through my cutlass trunk floors roof doors.never peelled and i stay in az were in is hot as hell,no smell ethier.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 23 2005, 03:43 PM~4055690
> *:roflmao:  Then we can hear about how he cracked his windshield, imploded his cabin, and got 30 tickets for disturbing the peace.
> *


:waitin for a smartass reply from him:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 23 2005, 12:34 PM~4055208
> *your truck must be a piece of shit if thats actually true....I dread to see what would happen if you ever put a bigboy setup in that bitch...
> *


nah, i was just exaggerating, but it does move at least a 1/4" total xmax.....and i'd like to stop that.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 24 2005, 02:46 AM~4059199
> *nah, i was just exaggerating, but it does move at least a 1/4" total xmax.....and i'd like to stop that.
> *


"xmax" he says... :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2005, 08:04 AM~4060066
> *"xmax" he says...  :cheesy:
> *


xmax, flex, same difference


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 24 2005, 11:01 AM~4060637
> *xmax, flex, same difference
> *



Xmax : measured in inches or millimeters) It is the measure of a speaker cone’s maximum excursion in one direction while maintaining a linear behavior.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004+Oct 24 2005, 01:01 PM~4060637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll one-up you...

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=flex


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

screw you, you know what i ment :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 24 2005, 05:05 PM~4062094
> *screw you, you know what i ment :roflmao:
> *


Doesn't mean it's not still fun to pick on you...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 24 2005, 03:22 PM~4062193
> *Doesn't mean it's not still fun to pick on you...
> *


:roflmao: good point, least i know i'm loved enough for you to pay attention to me...lol


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 25 2005, 08:57 AM~4066242
> *:roflmao: good point, least i know i'm loved enough for you to pay attention to me...lol
> *


Right...


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

ok so spray on bedliner. will it work good for sound deadning? or should i just go get som dynamat?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FullFledgedPimpin_@Nov 5 2005, 03:40 AM~4142354
> *ok so spray on bedliner. will it work good for sound deadning? or should i just go get som dynamat?
> *



It works OK but most spray on bedliners are not charcoal based which is the main ingredient of most sound dampening matierials like dynamoney and fatmat. You could just as easily just buy the spray on deadners like Selenium if you dont mind it being blue...lol but it wont be seen anyways so who cares

Remember, bed liner is just spray on plastic coating, nothing more. Im not saying it wont work to some extent as a deadener, cause clearly its better than nothing...but if you're going to go thru the effort might as well spray on the right shit.


Or just use what the big bad super SPL dudes use...concrete.... :biggrin:


----------



## FullFledgedPimpin (Jun 26, 2002)

will tha bedliner shit stiffen up tha metal to keep it from flexing too much? wut bout this bedliner stuff compared to ice gaurd.. which one will do tha job better?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

uhhh no. Only thing that will stiffen metal is gobs of fiberglass resin.. you want a DAMPENING effect, not a stiffening effect, and charcoal impregnated materials dampen sound waves.


----------

